# ☻☼مشاريع♦ اوتوكاد♣ تكييف♠ وانظمه مياه♥ واطفاء☼☻



## م/زيكو تك (22 مايو 2009)

_بسـم الله الرحمٰن الرحيو_​


₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪​

مشاريع التكييف ‡ h C​


مشاريع انظمه الاطفاء للمباني & N A​


مشاريع انظمه المياه … ² B​

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''​
ü7EHJ​


----------



## hanooo2010 (22 مايو 2009)

لك منى الف الف شكر ( يعنى مليون شكر) على مجهودك الرائع فانا شخصيا لا اجعل اى مشاركه لك تفوتنى
مشكور


----------



## zanitty (22 مايو 2009)

اولا الف حمد الله ع السلامه
اهو كده الكلام عوده لايام زمان
ثانيا 
الموقع المطلوب غير متاح (السعوديه طبعا)


----------



## م/زيكو تك (22 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> اولا الف حمد الله ع السلامه
> اهو كده الكلام عوده لايام زمان
> ثانيا
> الموقع المطلوب غير متاح (السعوديه طبعا)


 
 شكرا لمرورك hanooooo ولمشاركته الطيبه

والموقع المطلوب هو http://www.4shared.com 
وهو نفس موقع مكتبتك!!! يا زوز 
حاول مره اخرى


----------



## zanitty (22 مايو 2009)

ما ناا عارف يا زيكو انه 4 شايرد و اللى مجننى انه فور شايرد
و مع ذلك محجوب
نستنى اى حد تانى يخش من السعوديه و نشوف ايه الحكايه


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 مايو 2009)

الموقع مغلق في السعودية يا رجاله لازم نتحايل ونجيب برنامج ونفتح الموقع يلا مش مهم هنتعامل مشكور اخي


----------



## zanitty (23 مايو 2009)

مهندس/علي قال:


> الموقع مغلق في السعودية يا رجاله لازم نتحايل ونجيب برنامج ونفتح الموقع يلا مش مهم هنتعامل مشكور اخي


 يا عم بطل بلطجه احسن تتمسك و يفتكروك بتتحايل عشان تخش ماقع بتاع
و الله انا اعرف ناس اتمسكت و اتبهدلت عشان عملت كده و كان برضه عشان فايلات علم
اتصرف يا ابو الزيك


----------



## مهندس/علي (23 مايو 2009)

مالك يا عم هو احنا بنتفرج علي شي ما هو كل ما اجي انزل حاجة مقفولة اعمل ايه خلاص مش مستخدمين ام الرنامج اتصرف يا عم زيكو مبسوط كدا ومبروك الرجوع


----------



## asd_84 (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
وكيف حالكم
شكرا لك اخي في الله المهندس زيكو 
والله يجزيك بهذا العمل عنا خير ويزدك من فضله 
وجاري التحميل....


----------



## afou2d (23 مايو 2009)

ايه الجمال ده يا زيكو ياعم انت باقلك شهر زعلان مننا ولا ايه . بس بتغيب وترجع لينا بمواضيع تجنن


----------



## AtoZ (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندالمهندس (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا" وبارك الله فيك


----------



## برنس العرب (23 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي زيكو تكييف أدامك الله بخير


----------



## asd_84 (23 مايو 2009)

كله تمام ياهندسة 

دا ايه ده كله 

تسلم ايدك ياهندسة

انا نزلت كل الملفات والحمد لله

هو ده زيكو ياجماعة " كفاءة عالية & اداء متميز & كرم ..... 

والشكر والحمد كله لله 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mun3m (23 مايو 2009)

الف شكر يا زيكو 

اه ده مدفع 
جارى التحميل وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 مايو 2009)

الموقع محجوب من السعودية
يا ريت لو اخونا زيكو او حد ممن اشتغل معهم الرابط
يرفعهوا لنا على موقع تانى يكون شغال
استاذى زيكو تكييف لك منى الف تحية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور الكريم ونرجوا الفائده للجميع

وبالنسبه لاعاده الرفع فهو صعب بعض الشيئ لانهم حوالي اكتر من 50 مشروع اوتوكاد 
وعاوزين وقت كبيرجدا --- اسفي لكم يا شباب


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (23 مايو 2009)

والله فى برنامج بيفتح جميع المواقع اسمه hotspot shield هو ممتاز وان شاء الله يفيدكم بس يا ريت نستخدمه فى الصح والله على ما اقول وكيل وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## asd_84 (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا هحاول ارفعه على موقع تاني 

بس ده طبعا اذا سمح لي المهندس زيكو 

واذا سمح لي 
فايه هو الموقع اللي بيشتغل في السعودية ومفضل لاخواني وانا احاول انزله ان شاء الله والله المستعان


----------



## asd_84 (23 مايو 2009)

وياريت ياجماعة لما تعطوني الموقع 

بيقى في اكثر من موقع علشان لو واحد مش شغال كويس معايه اشتغل على التاني

شكرا


----------



## zanitty (23 مايو 2009)

www.4shared.com 
www.ifile.it
www.ghost.com

ربنا يبارك لك يا ابنى و الله


----------



## zanitty (23 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور الكريم ونرجوا الفائده للجميع
> 
> وبالنسبه لاعاده الرفع فهو صعب بعض الشيئ لانهم حوالي اكتر من 50 مشروع اوتوكاد
> وعاوزين وقت كبيرجدا --- اسفي لكم يا شباب


بقى ده وقت تبيعنا فيه يا زيكو:82:
انا هعيط :70::81:


----------



## asd_84 (23 مايو 2009)

الله يكرمك ياهندسة 

الظاهر ان المهندس زيكو مشغول وانا بعتقد انه لن يمانع ابدا وهذا ظني فيه بس استاذاني كان من باب الادب 

وانا ان شاء الله بحمل فيه دلوقتي والله المستعان


----------



## asd_84 (23 مايو 2009)

موقع file flyer يمشي معاكم اكيد لاني نزلت عليه نصف التكييف؟؟
وان شاء الله يشتغل في السعودية لان واحد صحبي في هناك هو اللي قاللي عليه وانا مرديتش انتظر لحد متقولوا المواقع علشان الحق اخلص ولو فرع التكييف بس النهارده

وان شاء الله اذا كان في وقت في البيت هنزل الباقي بمشيئة الله تعالى

سلامي لكم جميعا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

مشكوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر يا عم زيكو

الموقع مفتوح عندنااااااااااااااا

هههههههههههههه

في سوريا يعني 


أهو كده الشغل


رح حاول حملون و بعدين ارفعون على مكتبتي ..... أو بعطيك الروابط لأنو هم على مكتبات أصلاً ....

شو رأيكون


----------



## asd_84 (23 مايو 2009)

*مساعدة*

لما بفتح ملفات الاتوكاد بتيجي رسالة لتنزيل خط معين 
وبعدين بتيجي رساله تانية تقول مثلا عاوز لغة كوري
ولما تفتح الرسمة تلاقي حرف عربي كانة مكان بعد

فاعتقد ان دي بسبب الفونت غير موجود 

فاذا كان عند المهندس زيكو او اي حد الفونتات دي فياريت يبعتهالي

وشكرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (23 مايو 2009)

زانيتي و كل الذين لا يفتح معهون الرابط

ادخل على فورشيرد و حط في البحث hvac.dwg وبس هاد لملفات الـ hvac

اما لأنظمة اطفاء الحريق فحط في البحث FIRE.dwg 

و لأنظمة المياه حط Water.dwg 

و شكرا لكم


----------



## asd_84 (23 مايو 2009)

جزء التكييف من المهندس زيكو تكييف على الرابط التالي 

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/EAD1rAz


----------



## asd_84 (23 مايو 2009)

ياريت حد يدخل ويجرب علشان اطمن انه شغال قبل ما اروح

وجاري تحميل الباقي


----------



## asd_84 (23 مايو 2009)

انزل الباقي ولا الطريقة اللي بيقول عليها المهندس خالد العسيلي هتنفع ومنزلش انا الباقي؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (23 مايو 2009)

asd_84 قال:


> لما بفتح ملفات الاتوكاد بتيجي رسالة لتنزيل خط معين
> وبعدين بتيجي رساله تانية تقول مثلا عاوز لغة كوري
> ولما تفتح الرسمة تلاقي حرف عربي كانة مكان بعد
> 
> ...


دى فونتات فعلا يا نجم
خش على موضوع الاوامر العجيبه فى الاوتوكاد مشاركه رقم 141



خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر يا عم زيكو
> 
> ...


شكرا لاهتمامك يا عسل



خالد العسيلي قال:


> زانيتي و كل الذين لا يفتح معهون الرابط
> 
> ادخل على فورشيرد و حط في البحث hvac.dwg وبس هاد لملفات الـ hvac
> 
> ...


نورت المحكمه يا باشا



asd_84 قال:


> جزء التكييف من المهندس زيكو تكييف على الرابط التالي
> 
> http://www.fileflyer.com/view/ead1raz


 


asd_84 قال:


> ياريت حد يدخل ويجرب علشان اطمن انه شغال قبل ما اروح
> 
> وجاري تحميل الباقي


 جربت و نفع يا باشا عاجزين فعلا عن الشكر


----------



## asd_84 (23 مايو 2009)

رابط جزء من الحريق الخاص بالمهندس زيكو 
بس هو عمل حركة كده في الاخر وانا مش عارف هيشتغل ولا لا
بس انا هحاول انزله تاني ان شاء الله بس لما اروح ان شاء الله

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/kqXbpBM


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مايو 2009)

asd_84 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا هحاول ارفعه على موقع تاني
> 
> بس ده طبعا اذا سمح لي المهندس زيكو
> ...


 
السلام عليكم اخواني
شكرا على المرور الكريم لجميع الاخوه الكرام

وبالنسبه للاخ asd احييك على روحك الطيبه ومساعده الاخوه
ونرجوا من الاخوه اللذين يمتلكوا مشاريع ان يعرضوها ايضا ولا يكتفوا بأن يأخذوا فقط
مع العلم ان الكثير منكم يملكون مخططات مشاريع ولا يشاركونا بها
 وهم من اعلم الناس بمواقع الرفع داخل وخارج السعوديه
وذلك لتعم الفائده للجميع
فنرجوا منكم التصدق ببعض علمكم

 في رعايه الله​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> www.4shared.com :d
> www.ifile.it
> www.ghost.com
> 
> ربنا يبارك لك يا ابنى و الله


 
كلامك متناقض ان الموقع لايفتح وانك تكتبه كاول موقع متاح :59:
لاتفسير لكلام متناقض​ 




خالد العسيلي قال:


> زانيتي و كل الذين لا يفتح معهون الرابط
> 
> ادخل على فورشيرد و حط في البحث hvac.dwg وبس هاد لملفات الـ hvac
> 
> ...


شكرا لمرورك خالد
تم شرح الطريقه للاخ زانيتي ولم تنفع معه -- بالرغم ان مكتبته على نفس الموقع:81::59:


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 مايو 2009)

asd_84 قال:


> ياريت حد يدخل ويجرب علشان اطمن انه شغال قبل ما اروح
> 
> وجاري تحميل الباقي





asd_84 قال:


> جزء التكييف من المهندس زيكو تكييف على الرابط التالي
> 
> http://www.fileflyer.com/view/ead1raz





asd_84 قال:


> انزل الباقي ولا الطريقة اللي بيقول عليها المهندس خالد العسيلي هتنفع ومنزلش انا الباقي؟؟؟



جزاك الله خيرا اخى أسد :7:
انا دخلت وجربت طريقتك وجارى تحميل جزء التكييف :15:
شكرا على مجهودك لمساعدتنا :56:


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة للموقع فور شير فهو شغال بالسعودية
واذا دخلت على مكتبة زانيتى من السعودية تجده شغال
الا مع الرابط الموجود فى اول مشاركة هنا يعطى محجوب
شىء غريب


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مايو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> بالنسبة للموقع فور شير فهو شغال بالسعودية
> واذا دخلت على مكتبة زانيتى من السعودية تجده شغال
> الا مع الرابط الموجود فى اول مشاركة هنا يعطى محجوب
> شىء غريب


 
ممكن يكون كلامك صحيح ولكن هذا معناه ان الموقع غير محجوب ويمكن انتم مش عارفين المشكله!!
طيب جرب تدخل على الصفحه الرئسيه للموقع
وابحث بصيغه .dwg


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 مايو 2009)

*غريبة*



زيكو تكييف قال:


> ممكن يكون كلامك صحيح ولكن هذا معناه ان الموقع غير محجوب ويمكن انتم مش عارفين المشكله!!
> طيب جرب تدخل على الصفحه الرئسيه للموقع
> وابحث بصيغه .dwg



والله ما يحصل فعلا شىء غريب يا زيكو
يا ريت حد عنده فكرة يفسره لنا
لما بادخل على الموقع فور شير الصفحة الرئيسية
يقوم هو اتوماتيكى يدخلنى على الصفحة الخاصة بحسابى على الموقع(مكتبتى الخاصة)
ولما اضغط على زر البحث كى ابحث على dwg يعطينى محجوب :83: 
يعنى البحث على هذا الموقع محجوب بالسعودية
ومن له حساب فقط يستطيع الدخول على مكتبته فقط
هذا والله اعلم


----------



## ابو بيدو (23 مايو 2009)

asd_84 قال:


> رابط جزء من الحريق الخاص بالمهندس زيكو
> بس هو عمل حركة كده في الاخر وانا مش عارف هيشتغل ولا لا
> بس انا هحاول انزله تاني ان شاء الله بس لما اروح ان شاء الله
> 
> http://www.fileflyer.com/view/kqxbpbm



تم تنزيل الحريق وشغال و100-100 :16:
وجزاك الله خيرا على المساعدة :7:
وجزاك الله خيرا يا زيكوو على هذه الحاجات الحلوة :14:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مايو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> والله ما يحصل فعلا شىء غريب يا زيكو
> يا ريت حد عنده فكرة يفسره لنا
> لما بادخل على الموقع فور شير الصفحة الرئيسية
> يقوم هو اتوماتيكى يدخلنى على الصفحة الخاصة بحسابى على الموقع(مكتبتى الخاصة)
> ...


 
لما بادخل على الموقع فور شير الصفحة الرئيسية
يقوم هو اتوماتيكى يدخلنى على الصفحة الخاصة بحسابى على الموقع(مكتبتى الخاصة)

اعتقد هنا المشكله
بعد ما تدخل مكتبتك اختار تسجيل خروج
وهتطلع على الصفحه الرئيسيه من غير حسابك
وابدأبحث ومفيش مشاكل -- المشكله انك بتبحث وانت على مكتبتك
ولما اضغط على زر البحث كى ابحث على dwg يعطينى محجوب

جرب ومش هتاخد محجوب يا حبوب


----------



## zanitty (23 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> كلامك متناقض ان الموقع لايفتح وانك تكتبه كاول موقع متاح :59:
> لاتفسير لكلام متناقض​ خلاص طالما متناقض متفسروش
> اعمل لك ايه اذا كنت مش عاوز تصدق كل الناس اللى فى السعوديه اللى قالوا لك ان الموقع محجوب يا حبى
> 
> ...


امنيه بنتى اللى عندها ست شهور بتحلف لك ان الموقع مش شغال يا اونكل


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> امنيه بنتى اللى عندها ست شهور بتحلف لك ان الموقع مش شغال يا اونكل


 
امنيه :56:
طالما امنيه قالت يبقى براءه
وبعدين هو انت ناقص مشاريع
ما تبعت شويه من اللي عندك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مايو 2009)

جرب انك لما تدخل تعمل تسجيل خروج من مكتبتك وتبحث وبكده بأذن الله ينجح معاك البحث 

اعتقد ان هذه المشكله-


----------



## zanitty (23 مايو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> والله ما يحصل فعلا شىء غريب يا زيكو
> يا ريت حد عنده فكرة يفسره لنا
> لما بادخل على الموقع فور شير الصفحة الرئيسية
> يقوم هو اتوماتيكى يدخلنى على الصفحة الخاصة بحسابى على الموقع(مكتبتى الخاصة)
> ...


 لا مش كده يا ابو بيدو 
اى رابط ع الفور شاير هتلاقيه بيداون لود عادى ما احنا لسه محملين موضوعين العضو سامحنى و مفيش مشاكل


زيكو تكييف قال:


> لما بادخل على الموقع فور شير الصفحة الرئيسية
> يقوم هو اتوماتيكى يدخلنى على الصفحة الخاصة بحسابى على الموقع(مكتبتى الخاصة)
> 
> اعتقد هنا المشكله
> ...


 لا يا زيكو المشكله فى موقعك انت على فكره لان انا و ابو بيدو و مهندس على مش معقول كلنا عندنا مشكله دونا عن باقى الناس
طب انا و ابو بيدو عندنا مكتبات طب مهندس على معندوش و حصلت له نفس المشكله و خالد العسيلى عنده مكتبه و مع ذلك دخل عادى لانه فى سوريا و ممكن تكون المشكله عشان اللنك معمول على لنك بحث مش لنك داون لود مباشر ع المكتبه و البحث هو اللى محجوب فى السعوديه مش الفور شاير نفسه


----------



## zanitty (23 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> امنيه :56:
> طالما امنيه قالت يبقى براءه
> وبعدين هو انت ناقص مشاريع
> ما تبعت شويه من اللي عندك


بركاتك يا ست امنيه 
اولا المشاريع اللى عندى مينفعش خالص احط اى حاجه منها لانها مشاريع جاريه و تعتبر من حق الشركه مش من حقى انا مجرد موظف عليها 
ثانيا الشغل اللى معمول فى التكيف ده وهمى بجد يعنى لو حطيت شغلى هيبقى شكلى بايخ اوى لو الناس قارنت بين الاتنين
انا فى الاول افتكرت الشغل ده مش معمول فى دوله عربيه و افتكرته معمول برا لحد ما شفت التايتل بلوك
بجد الرسام اللى عمل الشغل ده معلللللللللللللللممممممممممممممممم كبير جدا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (23 مايو 2009)

فيك ما تعمل تسجيل خروج بس اضغط على شعار الفورشيرد في الزاوية اليسارية العليا وهو حيفتحلك الصفحة الرئيسية

و بعدين جرب متل ما قلتلك يا زانيتي ادخل على السيرش و حط الكلمات السابقة و في خانة الإمتداد حط اللاحقة و جرب و لو عطاك نفس الشي بقى بجد ............... مابعرف


----------



## zanitty (23 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> جرب انك لما تدخل تعمل تسجيل خروج من مكتبتك وتبحث وبكده بأذن الله ينجح معاك البحث
> 
> اعتقد ان هذه المشكله-


يا ابنى هى كده خلصت 
انا مكنتش واخد بالى ان اللنك على رابط بحث
اصلا البحث محجوب فى السعوديه ع الفور شاير و انا عارف الكلام ده من زمان بس مكنتش واخد بالى ان لنكاتك جايه من سيرش و نسيت انك زيكو سيرش


----------



## AtoZ (23 مايو 2009)

والله موضوع رائع ومشاريع ممتازه شكرا على المواقع
خطير انت يا مهندس زيكو


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى زيكو مجهود رائع وتستحق الشكر و التقدير عليه ، جزاك الله خيراً ونفعك بما قدمت


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكل الاخوه على المرور الكريم

وبالنسبه للوااااااااااااااااااد زانيتي ومشاريعه ((قصدك انك لاتستطيع ادراج مشاريع!!!))قمه التناقض انك فعلا ادرجت مشاريع في بعض مشاركاتك ومنها موضوع اوامر الاوتوكاد 

وبالنسبه للفور شيرد لو انت وضحت من الاول ان البحث لايعمل بالسعوديه لكان الامر سهل بأدراج الروابط المباشره لكل مشروع بدل من اعاده رفعها ----------- ولكنك للاسف لم تستطيع توضيح مشكلتك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يا ابنى هى كده خلصت
> اولا احبك ازف اليك خبر ان ابنك في بطنك
> انا مكنتش واخد بالى ان اللنك على رابط بحث
> وضحت لك الكلام من اول المشاركه -- وتبقى تاخد بالك قبل ماتستخدم لسا نك
> ...


 
------------------------------------------------------------------------:7:


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ زيكو تكييف على مواضيعك القيمة


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا 

ان شاء الله باقي مشاريع المهندس زيكو هتنزل النهارده

وانا مع المهندس زيكو في اننا عاوزين من باقي المهندسين على المنتدى انهم يشاركوا بمشاريع وبالاخص المهندس " زانيتي " وانا مش متخيل ان المهندس زانيتي لايوجد عنده مشاريع سابقة ؟! 

فعاوزين كل اللي عنده مشاريع يشارك بها 

وربنا يتقبل من المهندس زيكو اعماله " وهو دايما سباق بالخير " فياريت الكل يقتدي به 

وشكرا ...


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

جزء الحريق الاول من المهندس زيكو مرة اخرى

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/EqoxmAP


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

*مساعدة لتاني مرة*

ياجماعة طلبت المساعدة في المشكلة بتاعت الفونت 

والرسالة اللي بتظهر موجوده في المرفقات 
وايضا الرسالة التي تليها

وجايز متكنش فونت 

فمن فضلكم الافاده جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

الجزء الثاني من الحريق الخاص بالمهندس زيكو

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/3AdBqAT


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

الجزء الثالث من الحريق الخاص بالمهندس زيكو

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/dfPybA4


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> شكرا لكل الاخوه على المرور الكريم
> 
> وبالنسبه للوااااااااااااااااااد زانيتي ومشاريعه واد فى عينك :d((قصدك انك لاتستطيع ادراج مشاريع!!!))قمه التناقض انك فعلا ادرجت مشاريع في بعض مشاركاتك ومنها موضوع اوامر الاوتوكاد تناقض ايه يا ابنى انت غاوى تناكف فيا و خلاص زى محمد اخويا  المشروع اللى حطيته كان ملكى = بتاعى = انا اللى عامله = شغل خارجى = سبوبه يعنى اما مشاريع الشركه اللى هى قيد التنفيذ مينفعش احطها و اسال اى حد من شباب التصميم اذا كان ينفع يحط مشاريع جاريه و اللا لا (دى مش من حقى يا ابن الحلال انا مؤتمن عليها لانها ملك للشركه اللى انا شغال فيها)
> 
> ...


اهدى عليا شويه يا ابو الزيك انا مش حمل مناكفتك دى خصوصا اليومين دول
زمان كانت الصحه تتحمل بس دلوقتى عجزنا يا ابو الشباب (مش كفايه قفلتلنا موضوع الاوتوكاد 



زيكو تكييف قال:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------:7:


 


asd_84 قال:


> وبالاخص المهندس " زانيتي " وانا مش متخيل ان المهندس زانيتي لايوجد عنده مشاريع سابقة ؟! كالسابق
> 
> 
> ...


 


asd_84 قال:


> ياجماعة طلبت المساعدة في المشكلة بتاعت الفونت
> 
> والرسالة اللي بتظهر موجوده في المرفقات
> وايضا الرسالة التي تليها
> ...


فى النهايه اشكر العضو زيكو على اول مشاركه ليه بعد الاعتزال و اللى وجعت قلبى اكتر ماهو موجوع و اشكر (اسد الاسلام باذن الله) على اهتمامه برفع المعاناه عن المساكين امثالى بدل ماهو عمال يقطع فى فروتنا كده


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يا ابني


 
ارجع واقولك ابنك في بطنك
واركن على جنب ياشاطر
وخبي مشاريعك كويس بدون حجج فارغه​


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> ارجع واقولك ابنك في بطنك​
> واركن على جنب ياشاطر​
> وخبي مشاريعك كويس بدون حجج فارغه​


:59:
كده مات الكلام يا زيكو


----------



## ابو بيدو (24 مايو 2009)

asd_84 قال:


> الجزء الثاني من الحريق الخاص بالمهندس زيكو
> 
> http://www.fileflyer.com/view/3adbqat





asd_84 قال:


> الجزء الثالث من الحريق الخاص بالمهندس زيكو
> 
> http://www.fileflyer.com/view/dfpyba4



بجد مجهود رائع :15:
بارك الله فيك  :13:


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

الجزء الرابع والاخير من الحريق الخاص بالمهندس زيكو

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/BfwahAr


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

جاري تنزيل الصحي الخاص بالمهندس زيكو ان شاء الله تباعا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مايو 2009)

asd_84

مجهود رائع -بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 مايو 2009)

أخي*asd_84 

* جزاك الله كل خير 

مجهود رائع ..... بارك الله فيك


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

الجزء الاول من الصحي لاخي المهندس زيكو

وعلى فكرة ياجماعة انا مبعملش مجهود 

كل الشكر لصاحب المجهود اللي تعب نفسه في تجميع هذا الكم من المشاريع 

وتفضل وحمله على المنتدى ليستفيد منه اخوانه في الله

وانا كل اللي بعمله مجرد مساعده ولولا مجهود المهندس زيكو في احضارالموضوع لما كان هناك شئ من الاساس 

وقدر الله وما شاء فعل 

والحمد لله رب العالمين 


http://www.fileflyer.com/view/YgDoRCK


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

الجزء الثاني من الصحي لاخي المهندس زيكو

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/XWDXHCd


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

الجزء الثالث من الصحي لاخي المهندس زيكو

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/0r7QPAC


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

باقي جزئين ان شاء الله واخلص كل الشغل

الله المستعان


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

الجزء الرابع للصحي من اخي المهندس زيكو

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/JXxkGBQ


----------



## asd_84 (24 مايو 2009)

الجزء الخامس والاخير من الصحي والتكييف و الحريق الخاص بالمهندس زيكو

والحمد لله رب العالمين 

وارجو ان تكون جميع الروابط تعمل جيدا 


http://www.fileflyer.com/view/QJesbBZ


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مايو 2009)

* مجهود رائع و مميز
و جميع الروابط تعمل
بارك الله فيكم
*asd جزاك الله خير :12:

زيكو جزاك الله خير :28::28::28:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مايو 2009)

asd_84 قال:


> الجزء الاول من الصحي لاخي المهندس زيكو
> 
> وعلى فكرة ياجماعة انا مبعملش مجهود :70:
> 
> ...


 
اخي في الله asd_84 احييك على كرم اخلاقك وتواضعك

ولا ننكر مجهودك:56: الطيب لمساعده الاخوه 

ولعلم الجميع ان هذه المشاريع نتيجه بحث وتم عرضها لتعم الفائده لكل الاخوه:16:

نظرا لافتقار قسمنا للمشاريع 

ولو كل عضو لديه مشاريع عرض غرفه واحده من المشروع وليس كل المشروع:68: ممكن ان يفيد اخوانه

ووفقا الله واياكم لما فيه الخير للاسلام وامه الاسلام والمسلمين:7:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 مايو 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> * مجهود رائع و مميز*
> *و جميع الروابط تعمل*
> *بارك الله فيكم*
> asd جزاك الله خير :12:
> ...


 
انت فين يا اخي mohamed mech

والله واحشتني مواضيعك القيمه-وشكرا على المرور


----------



## AtoZ (25 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووور زيكو حبيبي ولكن لو عندك مشاريع لانظمه الاطفاء ب fm200
اكون شاكر لك ياليت ترفعها


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 يوليو 2009)

نتمنى ان نرتقي بعالمنا الاسلامي و وطننا العربي الكبير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (18 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي زيكو و نفعنا بعلمك دوماً و أثابك عليه يوم الدين

تقبل مروري*​


----------



## light man (18 يوليو 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

مشكوراخ زيكو فعلا نحنا بلاك ما منسوى شي الله يخليك لينا و لكل المهندسين العرب
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ALSALAHALI65 (18 يوليو 2009)

*أخي العزيز زيكو*

شكرا لكل جهودك بداية .أرجو منك إفادتي بموضوع شرح فواقد الإحتكاك في مجاري الهواء --------------------------------------------------------------------------------أرجو شرح كيفية حساب فواقد الإحتكاك في مجاري الهواءمع مثال مرسوم وموضح فيه حجم الدكت وكمية الهواءو كل العمليات الحسابية المرتبطة ببرنامج ماوحساب الأكواع و التيات و المخارج و........ الخلأنني وجدت في الموقع الكثير من البرامج التي تحسب هذه الفواقد ولكن بدون مثال وبالتالي لم أستطع تطبيق هذه البرامج . أرجو ثانية أن يكون المثال مع رسم وألف شكر سلفا مع كامل تقديري


----------



## nofal (19 يوليو 2009)

أكرمك الله يا أخى وأحسن إليك


----------



## komaher (19 يوليو 2009)

> *مشكوووووووووور زيكو حبيبي ولكن لو عندك مشاريع لانظمه الاطفاء ب fm200*
> *اكون شاكر لك ياليت ترفعها*​
> 
> [/qu
> أرفق لكم مشروع FM200


----------



## hado (19 يوليو 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ناصرالخليفي (27 يوليو 2009)

جارررررررررررري التحميل


----------



## toktok66 (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
موضوع رائع ونادر -سلمت يمينك يا معلم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لمروركم اخواني الكرام-وادعو الله بفضل الشهر الكريم ان يغقر لنا ذنوبنا وان يعييننا على العباده والطاعات


----------



## mech_mohamed (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الله الله يا هندسة و الله ضربة معلم
بجد شغل تمام التمام و حاجة رائعة جدا
الى المزيد زززز وكل عام و انت بالف خييير


----------



## berd (24 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## berd (24 سبتمبر 2009)

komaher قال:


> > *مشكوووووووووور زيكو حبيبي ولكن لو عندك مشاريع لانظمه الاطفاء ب fm200*
> > *اكون شاكر لك ياليت ترفعها*​
> >
> > [/qu
> > ...


----------



## emara1955 (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعل عملك فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## سمير شربك (3 يناير 2010)

احلى مهندس زيكو


----------



## amr fathy (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moon83 (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

لك مني 1000000000 شكر 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الموقع محجوب في السعودية 
رجاء تشوف غيره رغم ان الفور شيرد افضل في عملية التحميل و الله المستعان
وعلى كل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوالبدر (14 يناير 2010)

اعااااابك يامهندس علي كلة على الله وشكرااا


----------



## ابوالبدر (14 يناير 2010)

ودي اعرف وش السبب لحجب الموقع هو فية حاجة مش كويسة


----------



## م شهاب (16 يناير 2010)

عزيزي زانيتي zanitty عندي طلب لو تكرمت 
انا حملت البرنامج بتاع حسابات الصحية بس عندي مشكلة في الحسابات مش عم تكون دقيقة 
وخصوصا البادخالات اللازم للوحدات كيف يتم ادخالها وياريت يكون مثال محلول لوتكرمت واكون من الشاكرين


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكما
أخوانا:
زيكو و أسعد
وجزاكما الله كل الخير


----------



## noreldin2000 (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد جمعه رمضان (10 مارس 2010)

*إضافة رد*


----------



## محمدعبدالكريم92 (15 يونيو 2010)

؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمدعبدالكريم92 (15 يونيو 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الفنى محمد رمضان (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا والف شكر على المجهود


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا موقع ممتاز


----------



## بكر العشرى (7 يناير 2012)

*الموقع مغلق في السعودية يا رجاله *


----------



## محسن فضل (8 يناير 2012)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود


----------



## drmady (14 يناير 2012)

الموقع فعلا مغلق من السعودية


----------

